# Trivia 10/2



## luckytrim (Oct 2, 2018)

trivia 10/2
DID YOU KNOW...
A chef traditionally wears white because the chef of the first  prime
minister of France (1815) believed that white was the most  hygienic of all
the colors.

1. What was The Marvelettes' only number one hit on the US  Billboard Hot 100
chart in 1961?
  a. - Playboy
  b. - Beechwood 4 5789
  c. - Please, Mr. Postman
  d.- Too Many Fish in the Sea
2. How many species of vampire bat are there?
  a. - 1
  b. - 2
  c. - 3
  d. - 4
3. Actor Fess Parker portrayed what two famous Historical people on  television?
4. During what years was US President Harry S. Truman in  office?
5. Which 1980 musical comedy features appearances from Aretha  Franklin, Ray 
Charles, James Brown, Twiggy, John Lee Hooker, Joe Walsh and  Steven 
Spielberg?
6. When the Aswan Dam finished construction on the Nile river  in the 1970s 
it created a massive reservoir; what was the lake named  ?
7. What was the original intent for the 102nd floor of NY  City's Empire 
State Building, which is now used for observation purposes  ?
8. What is the meaning of the word "bardolatry"?  (The answer  is in the queation !)

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The Pacific Ocean covers more area than all of Earth's  continents combined.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - c
2. - c
3. Davy Crockett and Daniel Boone
4. - 1945-1953
5. 'the Blues Brothers'
6. Lake Nasser
7. Airship Terminal
8.  Excessive admiration of Shakespeare



TRUTH !!
Covering more than 30 percent of the Earth's surface, the  Pacific Ocean is 
the largest water mass on the planet. With a surface area of  more than 60 
million square miles (155 millions square kilometers), this  ocean basin is 
larger than the landmass of all the continents combined.


----------

